# FC Lorient v Paris St. Germain 20-05-2012



## tip74 (May 20, 2012)

Injuries & suspensions
FC Lorient v Paris St. Germain
FC Lorient: Mvuemba, Autret, Lautoa, Sunu, Doukoure, Quercia, Gassama, Lecomte, Audard, Kone, Barthelme, Do, Aliadiere, Pedrinho
Paris St. Germain: Menez


----------

